# When do babies discover their hands?



## Lauki

Sophie loves looking at things and follow them with her eyes. She also sucks on her hands, but doesn't seem to do it consciously, her hands just come near her mouth and she starts sucking.

Is she late in discovering her hands? I always hear everyone talking about their playing babies, but she doesn't play yet with anything, just watches.

Am I worrying for nothing :D? She'll be 12 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

haha trust me you will know! Lyla stares at her hands for ages and starts babbling and shouting at them before trying to shove the whole thing in her mouth! Shes so funny!! She started doing this around 2, maybe 2 1/2, months. Lyla has only really started playing with her toys in the last 3-4 weeks. She will learn in her own time :) i always think she might be late doing things too. The first time Lyla ever played with a toy we were asleep and woke up to her 'excited screaming' throwing this dragonfly toy around. Was great xx


----------



## Sooz

Paige started sucking on hers around 7/8 weeks and was about 13 weeks when she realised she could grab one had with the other (she does a great 'Mr Burns impression now). I'm not sure when she started grabbing things exactly but it was in the region of 10/11 weeks I think.


----------



## mummy2lola

Lola has sucked her hand since about 4 wks but only this week has started to look at her fist for a little while.she doesn't stare for long and doesn't really respond tho lol I thought she would b unclenching her fists by now tho to look at them xx


----------



## Lauki

Sophie has her hands unclenched, but she just never reaches out to anything? I show her lots of bright colored toys in the last few weeks but she's not yet bothered by it! It's such a silly thing to worry about, but now I'm scared I should've shown her things earlier on instead of just talking and singing to her!


----------



## Aphrodite

Jack discovered he could use his hands by about 4 moths and started using them by 5 x


----------



## Lauki

That put my mind at rest! :D thanks!


----------



## minties

Thomas found his when he was 6 weeks old, I actually have a picture of him looking like a right dork doing it:

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/lookhand.jpg

Then by 9 weeks he was able to grab small hanging toys.

I know EVERYONE says this but they are all different and no one will know who discovered their hands first when they are in school.


----------



## Lauki

True :D I know I'm worrying about nothing! It would just be so much fun to be able to play with her with toys! Maybe I'm just getting impatient, but I'm sure I'll be 'complaining' later that she grows up so quickly! :haha:.


----------



## lisaf

I think my guy discovered his around 3 months.. right around 3.5 months he suddenly did things intentionally with his hands. First time I noticed was when he grabbed my finger, started at it.. brought it up to his mouth, then out, then back in then out again with such focus on his face. At about 4 months he started to actively interact with his toys, not just get 'lucky' at grabbing part of it, but shuffle it around in his hands to get to the part he wanted.
Oh, and a week or two ago he found his feet, lol! So adorable when he won't go down for a nap because his feet are just too fascinating... or he wakes up and we go to him and find him grinning from ear to ear with a foot in each hand, lol!

Don't worry too much (well, try not to!)... it all happens so fast at this age that it seems like they are 'behind' when really its only a matter of a few weeks difference which is totally normal!


----------

